# Dell Insperion  15 5000er



## Ankylo (27. Juli 2014)

Da ich Probleme mit meinem MacBook Pro (Early 2011) hatte, Display ging nicht mehr, und im Apple Store mir erklärt wurde, dass das Logic Board gewechselt werden müsste, habe ich mich jetzt ein wenig mehr über ein neues Notebook informiert. Momentan läuft mein Mac wieder nachdem er für eine Woche lang nur beim jeden 20. Einschalten ein Bild anzeigte, warum weiß ich nicht genau, jedoch ist mir dies zu unsicher. Zwar wäre ein Desktop-PC vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis besser, aber ich benötige einfach etwas für unterwegs.

Da ich mich wirklich nicht mit der ganzen Technik auskenne und in den Läden die Verkäufer auch eher ratlos sind bzw. Geld machen wollen, habe ich mich einfach selbst auf die Suche begeben.     Hängen geblieben bin ich bei der Inspiron 15 5000 Series von DELL mit einem i7 Prozessor. Deshalb würde mich interessieren, ob das Notebook überhaupt etwas taugt und wie angemessen der Preis hierfür ist. Danke schon einmal!


----------



## svd (27. Juli 2014)

Willst du denn mit dem Notebook mehr machen, als Office und Internet?

Für das Notebook spräche der Core i7, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, Windows 8.1, das geringe Gewicht, evtl. der DELL Service, falls es in den ersten 12 Monaten kaputt ginge. 
Dagegen die geringe Auflösung von 1366x768 (gut, FullHD auf 15.6" wäre evtl eh schwer zu lesen) und die zum Spielen denkbar ungeeignete GPU. Da hilft auch der Core i7 nicht.

Als Arbeitsnotebook ist es schon okay, wobei dafür wirklich kein Core i7 notwendig wäre. Da zöge ich die Core i5 Variante auf jeden Fall vor.

Falls du das eine oder andere Spielchen anwerfen wolltest, würde ich nach einem Notebook mit dem zB nvidia GT750M Crafikchip suchen.
Eine Möglichkeit ware da, mit Einschränkungen, etwa dieses MSI GE60. Core i5 Prozessor, aber M, nicht U (Stromsparversion), daher höher getaktet. Leider nur 4GB RAM, nur 500GB HDD
und ohne (brauchbares) Betriebssystem.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Der Preis ist für ein kleines Officebook angemessen - aber je nach dem, was DU vorhast und wie wichtig Dir bestimmte Dinge sind, gäb es natürlich andere Notebooks, die auch in Frage kommen.


----------



## Ankylo (6. August 2014)

Sorry für die lange Wartezeit!

Das Notebook ist, wie bereits richtig vermutet, hauptsächlich für Office und Internet gedacht. Zwar habe ich auch ein paar Spiele bei Steam, allerdings sollten diese (v.a. Adventures wie Desponia) problemlos laufen, da sie nicht gerade hohe Anforderungen haben. 15" sind für mich von der Displaygröße auch das Maximum was in Frage kommt. Hatte mir auch schon überlegt, ob eine SSD nicht sinnvoll ist, allerdings ist mir dann Speichergröße wichtiger.

Zudem bin ich auch jederzeit offen für andere Vorschläge, dass muss nicht unbedingt ein Notebook von Dell sein.


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2014)

Dann sag mal, was Du brauchst und was es kosten darf ^^    Das Dell wäre auf jeden Fall geeignet. Die Frage ist nur, ob Du vlt eine ähnliche Leistung auch für weniger Geld bekommst ODER mehr Spiele-Leistung für das Geld UND es Dir in beiden Fällen egal ist, wenn dann halt vlt zB das Display und Chassis nicht so hochwertig wie beim Dell ist.


----------



## Ankylo (7. August 2014)

Vorgestellt hatte ich mir rund 600 € auszugeben, jedoch bin ich bereit auch auf 700 € hochzugehen.

Spieleleistung brauche ich wirklich nicht, denn dafür sind meine Ambitionen zu gering und dafür würde ich mir dann lieber einen Desktop-PC holen, wo ich wirklich mehr für mein Geld bekomme. Bedenklich fand ich nur die Auflösung, jedoch dürfte sich diese bei der Displaygröße wie bereits gesagt in Grenzen halten und an einen Monitor würde ich das Notebook sowieso nicht anschließen.

Mir reicht die Leistung, die der Dell z.B. bietet vollkommen aus, wenn sowohl Office als auch Internet sowohl flüssig als auch problemlos funktionieren und ich mir die nächsten paar Jahre (3-5) ohne Probleme verwenden kann. Würde ich Abstriche in Bezug auf Chassis in Kauf nehmen, wobei mir das Aluminium doch sehr zusagt und nicht schlecht aussieht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2014)

Also, die Auflösung ist für 15,6 Zoll absolut okay, ICH finde FullHD zu fein für 15,6 Zoll,optimal wäre inzwischen aber eher eine 1600er-Auflösung. Bei 1366 hat man ab und an Situationen, in denen man sich eine höhere Auflösung wünscht, weil es durch Zoomen nicht getan ist - zB wenn Du nen Browser offen hast und nebenbei noch Excel, weil Du da was eintragen willst, dann haben die Rahmen der Programme halt ihre feste Pixelgröße und nehmen unabhängig davon, wie du den INHALT der Fenster zoomst, zB 15% der Bildschirmbreite weg. Aber das eben auch nur in solchen Fällen, wenn Du zwei Dinge gleichzeitg nebeneinander offen haben willst.

Für nen Monitor wäre das aber egal, denn wenn Du nen Monitor anschließt, dann würde das Notebook FullHD auch nutzen - es ist ja nicht so, dass die Grafikkarte maximal 1366x768 schafft, sondern nur das DISPLAY kann maximal diese Auflösung darstellen.

Ich hab mal geschaut, also in FulHD gäb es zB diese beiden Lenovo Z50-70, Core i5-4210U, 8GB RAM, 500GB, Windows 8.1, schwarz (59429174) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder MSI CX61-2PC385W7W (0016GD-SKU26) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wobei das Lenovo eine Stromspar-CPU hat, hat der Dell aber auch. Beide haben eine Nvidia 820m, das ist echt unterste Grenze, bin nicht sicher, ob da manch ein Adventure sogar Probleme haben könnte.

Hier wäre noch ein Vorschlag ASUS F550LN-XX077H (90NB04S2-M01180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da hast Du halt eine für den Preis ganz gute Grafikkarte dabei. 

Oder bleib beim Dell.Verkehrt ist das nicht.


Und was ich unbedingt machen würde, sofern Dir 120-250GB Speicherpatz reichen: ersetze die Festplatte durch eine SSD, das bringt gefühlt einen Schub um 100-200% grad bei Notebooks, weil eine SSD den ganzen Kleinkram viel schneller lädt. Eine SSD mit 120/128GB kostet ca 60€, mit 240/256GB ca. 90€


----------

